# Hungry?



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Smoked crab nachos!


----------



## fiftyforfifty (Jul 13, 2015)

What a yummy share!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

What a wonderful reminder...I have yet to enjoy breakfast...wonder if I could convince the wife to put "smoked crab nachos on the menu for breakfast. Those pictured in the op do seem to stimulate the gastric juices and set ones mind to working!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I bought a package of shelled Dungeness crab at the farmers' market yesterday. I'm thinking of making a white wine sauce with dry sherry, heating the crab in it and serving it over tagliatelle for dinner tonight. Of course, there is this conflict. My basil crop is going great guns and I do so love pasta al pesto . . .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

That looks like a delicious snack.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Were I able to locate any, this would be my choice with which to enjoy them -





Funny name, great beer!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> Were I able to locate any, this would be my choice with which to enjoy them -
> 
> Funny name, great beer!


my choice for a drink is a Seagrams.


----------



## Flanderian (Apr 30, 2008)

Howard said:


> my choice for a drink is a Seagrams.


That's a great name, Howard! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Flanderian said:


> That's a great name, Howard! :thumbs-up:


Thanks, you like wine coolers?


----------



## Andy (Aug 25, 2002)

I just got some great smoked Salmon at Costco (I guess smoking is what killed it) that is really good. I may try the nachos!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

My neighbor across the street gave me some home-smoked Kokanee. I had some for breakfast with some extra sharp cheddar and some Ewephorbia Gouda, a sheeps' milk hard gouda. Deeelicious!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

On the other hand, Crab Rangoon is one of my favorite snacks and just as soon as I get a deep fryer I shall endeavor to make some. Crab with cream cheese in a fried wonton . . .


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> On the other hand, Crab Rangoon is one of my favorite snacks and just as soon as I get a deep fryer I shall endeavor to make some. Crab with cream cheese in a fried wonton . . .


that looks so good.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It's actually better than it looks!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tonight I had planned on trying a f_ougasse _but didn't get started in time. So instead I had Italian Marriage Soup (not, fergawdsake, Italian Wedding Soup! It has nothing to do with weddings but is a marriage of chicken stock and beef meatballs with vegetables) and _gnocchi fritti,_ a fried fritter from Umbria. Turned out really well!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For a tomato free pasta dish, sauté a chicken and then sauté mushrooms in the pan drippings. Toss with pasta of your choice and top with Romano cheese. Satisfactory. Most satisfactory!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Pasta(!)? At our age you can still get away with eating pasta? That dish sounds delicious. Color me envious...and hungry...very hungry! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Pasta(!)? At our age you can still get away with eating pasta? That dish sounds delicious. Color me envious...and hungry...very hungry! LOL.


I love pasta, what's your favorite Eagle?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

anyone hungry for some breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

For breakfast I had a café au lait and a quarter small baguette because I had a date with two nice ladies at the Raven and Rose. After church I had a full Irish breakfast: two eggs, two slices of bacon, black pudding, white pudding, sausage, broiled tomato, broiled mushroom and Irish potato cake. Wow, just . . . wow!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Sounds like a delicious one man breakfast buffet. I'm sitting here salivating like one of Pavlov's dogs! :redface: LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It was, it was!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> For breakfast I had a café au lait and a quarter small baguette because I had a date with two nice ladies at the Raven and Rose. After church I had a full Irish breakfast: two eggs, two slices of bacon, black pudding, white pudding, sausage, broiled tomato, broiled mushroom and Irish potato cake. Wow, just . . . wow!


that sounds delicious.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Sounds like a delicious one man breakfast buffet. I'm sitting here salivating like one of Pavlov's dogs! :redface: LOL.


My breakfast during my days off include a big muffin,granola bar and a banana with a cuppa coffee.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Alas, my breakfast generally consists of just two eggs fried in water, for crying out loud, topping the dry halves of a whole wheat English muffin and washed down with 4 oz of OJ and coffee...lots and lots of coffee! Pretty sad, huh?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Fried in water? I knew a man who drank water once and he died!

I have lately come to take great pleasure in a sort of avocado taco for breakfast. That's a whole wheat tortilla topped with a third of an avocado, a tablespoon of feta, a squeeze of lime juice and a shot of my African style Hot Sauce, coming soon to the Internet near you.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Alas, my breakfast generally consists of just two eggs fried in water, for crying out loud, topping the dry halves of a whole wheat English muffin and washed down with 4 oz of OJ and coffee...lots and lots of coffee! Pretty sad, huh?


Don't you eat a big breakfast?


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I'm hungry, got any dessert?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Figs, wrapped in candied bacon and broiled sound good?


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Howard said:


> Don't you eat a big breakfast?


The wife is out in the kitchen, preparing my breakfast as I type this: Two eggs, fried in water); topping the dry halves of a toasted whole wheat muffin(). "They (still) Shoot Horses, Don't They?" :crazy:

I used to eat a real breakfast before I turned 50 (quite awhile back) and the waist measurement started to grow like crazy! Alas, such extravagances as a "big breakfast" are just fond memories of times long past.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
Actually my breakfast looks pretty sumptuous in comparison with the cup of low fat cottage cheese, with a shot of worchestershire sauce, that I have for lunch...most days. Trust me, I am hungry...always hungry!!!! LOL.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Figs, wrapped in candied bacon and broiled sound good?


I love figs.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> Actually my breakfast looks pretty sumptuous in comparison with the cup of low fat cottage cheese, with a shot of worchestershire sauce, that I have for lunch...most days. Trust me, I am hungry...always hungry!!!! LOL.


How about going to a Burger King or a McDonalds for breakfast?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

No, no. For breakfast one goes to Denny's or IHOP.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> No, no. For breakfast one goes to Denny's or IHOP.


over there, you can get your fill of all you can eat a stack of pancakes and coffee for breakfast.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^
This AM SWMBO dressed up my two eggs on the dry halves of an English muffin with four, count em, four stewed prunes. Isn't she a keeper? LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Yanno, that whole low-fat thing has been completely discarded. Butter really is good for you and satisfies the appetite thus helping you lose weight. I'm down forty pounds.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Would you care to share any specifics of the diet plan you have been following that resulted in that 40 pound weight loss? Your results have been great! :thumbs-up:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I started with the South Beach diet. It worked up to a point, taking off 30 lbs. After my wife died and I got over the shock I invested in a Fitbit. The combination of calorie tracking and long walks have done wonders. Heck, I don't even take half the meds I used to because my blood sugar got low enough I was better off without it. I believe the two major factors are a high consumption of vegetables and seafood (both readily available in Florida) and a reliance on whole grain carbohydrates. Atkinson was a lot closer to right than the FDA back in the 70's. Now the latest data says eat eggs, use real butter because margarine is a transfat and walk a lot. Half an hour a day is enough for us oldsters but an hour is better. Basically, just golf without the cart.:cofee:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Thank you, my friend for the prompt reply. I do presently walk a fair amount...four to five miles on Tuesdays, Thursdays and Saturdays and hit the gym for weight routines on Mondays, Wednesdays and Fridays. My sleep has been pretty disrupted for the past couple of years and the family doc tells me that that is contributing to an increase in my abdominal fat over the last two years. Based on my recent use of a Fit Bit, it does appear I'm not getting much REM sleep time each night. The urologist is working on a solutioncrazy for that problem.  I shall have to give the South Beach diet a try. Thanks again!


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

eagle2250 said:


> ^^
> This AM SWMBO dressed up my two eggs on the dry halves of an English muffin with four, count em, four stewed prunes. Isn't she a keeper? LOL.


stewed prunes? Wouldn't you want to drink it instead?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Tonight I again made up a Roast Chicken With Sauerkraut. Damn, it's good! And easy? Really!

Roast Chicken with Sauerkraut

INGREDIENTS
• *1* *small (4 pound) roasting chicken, trussed*
• *Salt and freshly ground pepper*
• *2* *cups drained, tightly packed sauerkraut (reserve 1/4 cup of juice)*
• *2* *tablespoons cooking oil*
• *3* *tablespoons butter*
• *1* *cup chopped onion*
• *1* *clove garlic, minced*
• *1* *bay leaf*
• *½* *cup dry vermouth*
• *1* *cup chicken stock*
• *1* *tablespoon cornstarch*

PREPARATION
Preheat oven to 350 degrees. Wipe chicken inside and out and season the cavity with salt and pepper.
1. Rinse the sauerkraut in cold water and drain well.
2. Heat the oil and one tablespoon of butter in a large oven-proof casserole and brown the chicken on all sides. Be careful not to break the skin. Remove the chicken and set aside. Pour off the fat from the casserole.
3. Heat the two tablespoons of butter in the casserole and saute the onion over medium heat until soft. Add the sauerkraut and garlic and cook a few minutes longer. Spread the sauerkraut over the bottom of the casserole and place the chicken on top of it. Put the bay leaf on the chicken, pour the vermouth around the chicken, bring to a simmer, cover and place in oven to roast for one hour.
4. Lift chicken from the casserole, draining any juices from the cavity and rest it on a platter. Using a slotted spoon, drain the sauerkraut from the casserole and spread it around the chicken and cover the platter with foil to keep it warm.
5. Add the chicken stock to casserole and heat juices. Dissolve the cornstarch in the one-quarter cup of cold reserved sauerkraut juice and gradually stir this mixture into the simmering sauce. Season to taste. Pour a little of the sauce over the chicken and pass the rest at the table.

I used a game hen instead of a small chicken. Living alone as I do, it's a better strategy


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Oldsarge said:


> Tonight I again made up a Roast Chicken With Sauerkraut. Damn, it's good! And easy? Really!
> 
> Roast Chicken with Sauerkraut
> 
> ...


sounds delicious.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

It is, it is!


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

Sounds delicious and it's reasonably calorie friendly...what's not to like? My friend, I've added this chicken and sauerkraut recipe to the list for a future dinner option. Thanks for the recipe. :thumbs-up:


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

This AM breakfast consists of five dried prunes, followed by a Slim Fast chaser. Yuck!! :angry:


----------



## barca10 (Apr 21, 2012)

eagle2250 said:


> This AM breakfast consists of five dried prunes, followed by a Slim Fast chaser. Yuck!! :angry:


My grandfather ate several prunes after every meal. He lived to be 96, so maybe he was on to something.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

Yes I'm hungry what have you got to eat?


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

Not much, actually. I spent the last three weeks in Europe letting others feed me so my cupboard is a bit bare until I get to the store.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

"Hungry?" Of course I'm hungry, having had just five dried prunes for breakfast! :angry: Bummer.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I would like a breakfast buffet with coffee and orange juice on the side with condiments butter and jelly.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I just cooked up a short stack of high protein/fiber pancakes and let it go at that.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

It's "O-dark thirty" and I sit before the keyboard drinking strong coffee and a Chocolate Mocha SlimFast. :crazy: Damned New Year's resolutions! :angry:


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

A cup of hot Beef Bone Broth, need to lose a few pounds this year. may walk soon.


----------



## Dhaller (Jan 20, 2008)

eagle2250 said:


> It's "O-dark thirty" and I sit before the keyboard drinking strong coffee and a Chocolate Mocha SlimFast. :crazy: Damned New Year's resolutions! :angry:


I too am looking to shed some excess pounds (about 15); well, more precisely, to lose about, oh, 20-25 lbs of fat and replace it with 10lbs or so of muscle. "Body Recomposition" is the fancy, modern, overblown term for this (I think it used to be called "getting in shape").

Now, it's almost embarrassing to admit, but I was watching an interview with Gal Gadot (the actress who plays Wonder Woman), and she was asked "how did you get buff for your role?" She mentioned a diet of lean proteins and dark green vegetables, and I though "why not?"

So currently I eat a pretty full breakfast (like waffles, eggs, etc), a lunch heavy on lean proteins and green vegetables with a smaller carb portion (pasta or the like), and then dinner is just protein/veggies (zero carbs). Also I minimize snacking, and I make sure not to eat anything after 7pm or so. Anyway, it beats SlimFast shakes! 

(Oh, and I do exercise.)

Now, my big challenge was that *I started this in November*, with the intent to hit a January goal - in other words, bridging the Thanksgiving and Christmas seasons. A fools errand? Yet as of today, I'd shed 10 lbs during the period. Pretty surprised myself!

(Now, I may be heading to Japan for three weeks in mid-January, so that will be the next challenge, dietwise...)

DH


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^My friend, it appears you are well on your way achieving your weight loss goals. You have just made it through one of the toughest times of the year to be on a diet and lost 10 pounds. I'm impressed! 

In my case, being well past the age of SSA eligibility, as the years pass, it seems to be more of a challenge to rail against creeping weight gain. The wife and I exercise as much as six days per week and it seems like we are on a constant diet. However, you are right, your dieting plan sure sounds (much!) more tasty than my SlimFast shakes! LOL.

Stay strongly focused on your weight loss goals on that trip to Japan and have a safe and enjoyable trip!


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I am going on a regimen of home made vegetable soup and salads. I need to shed at least 7 lbs though 17 would be nice. However, as Eagle said, once past your 'best used by' date, it gets tougher and tougher.


----------



## ran23 (Dec 11, 2014)

I used to be lighter when my wife worked, and I only did two meals. So now I will try skipping a big lunch, wine and cheese, nuts, etc. fingers crossed. (down to 159.8, can't seem to get lower)


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

On my days off I'm trying to eat more salads instead of sandwiches, on my salad I put a decent amount of dressing with just a touch of salt and shake up the bowl I have the salad in and make it a salad bowl.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

More soup tonight. It's one of those 'eternity soups' that whenever the pot gets low I just toss in more of whatever is lying around. Tonight it will be shrimp, Riesling and possibly some leeks. Might even go with a clump or two of sauerkraut.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^Right up to when you put in those
clumps of sauerkraut into the soup, it was sounding pretty darned tempting to me! Now if you were to take that sauerkraut and cook it with kielbasa and a few ******* potatoes, add me to your guest list! LOL.


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

You do need to get out to the PNW, Eagle. But fergawdsake, forget the diet. In Portland it's impossible.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

^^LOL. My friend,
your nutritional counsel is spot on, but alas if this 38" waist of mine gets any tighter, I'm going to have to break down and admit it's a 40" measure. Two of my 2018 resolutions were to drop my weight back to 180 pounds and reduce my waist measurement back to 36"s. What in the hell was I thinking? LOL. :crazy:


----------



## Oldsarge (Feb 20, 2011)

I, too, am in the same boat though my goal is 15 lbs higher than yours. 180 would be nice but it ain't gonna happen, I fear.


----------

